# Best Training Books for Future Puppy Owner



## coloradoshep18 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello,

Are there any specific GSD books that I should read before getting a puppy? Second time dog owner. 

Thanks!


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

coloradoshep18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any specific GSD books that I should read before getting a puppy? Second time dog owner.
> 
> Thanks!


I like 2 books by the Monks of New Skeet (the art of raising a puppy and how to be your dogs best friend). There is a tjird, devine canine, that I need to read. The booms aren't specific to GSDs, but the Monks raise GSDs, so the methods were developed specifically on our breed.

Their approach to potty training combined with a bell at our back door was a god send. It took 9 week old Samson 2 days before he was house broken.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Some of my favorites - 

"The Other End of the Leash" (McConnell, PhD) https://www.amazon.com/Other-End-Leash-What-Around/dp/034544678X

"Excel-Erated Learning" (Reid, PhD) https://www.amazon.com/Excel-Erated...-1&keywords=excel-erated+learning+by+pam+reid

Regardless of what you choose to do with your dog, these are SUCH good books. Well-researched, tons of valuable content, facts and not just opinions. 

The chapters/info on body language alone makes them worth their purchase price.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Kohler method of dog training for the philosophy not the actual techniques was suggested to me.


----------



## coloradoshep18 (Mar 30, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Kohler method of dog training for the philosophy not the actual techniques was suggested to me.


Thanks!


----------



## coloradoshep18 (Mar 30, 2017)

WIBackpacker said:


> Some of my favorites -
> 
> "The Other End of the Leash" (McConnell, PhD) https://www.amazon.com/Other-End-Leash-What-Around/dp/034544678X
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## coloradoshep18 (Mar 30, 2017)

SamsontheGSD said:


> I like 2 books by the Monks of New Skeet (the art of raising a puppy and how to be your dogs best friend). There is a tjird, devine canine, that I need to read. The booms aren't specific to GSDs, but the Monks raise GSDs, so the methods were developed specifically on our breed.
> 
> Their approach to potty training combined with a bell at our back door was a god send. It took 9 week old Samson 2 days before he was house broken.


Thanks!


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

I had not had a puppy for a couple of decades. I didn't want one until we got the tourist, Lucy, who had no intentions of leaving. We estimate she was about 12 weeks old when she showed up. I have a 13 yo male Golden Retriever (best, no bad habits except barking dog ever), a 5 year old Golden female and a 6 yo female GSD, who was trained at one point in her life. The dogs all get along and they calmly sit and platz on command, except the deaf old guy. 

I found the attached website that explained concepts and puppy level training introductions. The puppy is a fast learner but I have to say, it has affected the older dogs. They are all minding their P's and Q's! He talks about equipment(no judgements), correction, etc in a way I could understand and put into practice with the now 5 month old.

Need help training your dog? Learn all the best methods!


----------

